# Piel Frama vs. Noreve



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone compare the differences between these two covers?  I know the pf uses a frame type border and the noreve uses rails.  I am more interested in quality of leather, degree of protection, weight, and the ability to tilt for a comfortable typing postion.
Thanks.  I am in a quandry about which to order.
paula ny


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll let you know about the Piel Frama next week after I get my iPad.  Right now I don't see how it will hold the Ipad upright or at the typing angle.  Don't see any way to keep it in position.  The leather is gorgeous and feels lovely though.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It might be a while CorkyB. The Noreve's aren't slated to be shipped from France until May 14th, and that is if you ordered the standard Black case. The rest have to be custom made. I have a Black Piel Frama with magnetic closure and Black Noreve in Ambition leather ordered. As soon as each one comes in I'll start a new thread on comparisons with pictures of the fit. (Maybe I can borrow my son's Canon DSLR with macro lens to take better pictures. I'll have to ask him later tonight.)  

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, I wanted to use the Spring 20% off coupon if I ordered the red piel frama.  But if it doesn't have a good typing position, I don't want it.  So I will wait and see what people have to say about the Noreve, even though it is more expensive.
Paula ny


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I got the Piel Frama because I could get it fast and I had to have a cover immediately.  Still have awful memories of my coverless Kindle DX flying across the dining room as I tried to swat (without setting the DX down) a couple of small dogs that were trying to heavily argue with each other over something.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I got the Piel Frama because I could get it fast and I had to have a cover immediately. Still have awful memories of my coverless Kindle DX flying across the dining room as I tried to swat (without setting the DX down) a couple of small dogs that were trying to heavily argue with each other over something.


I can relate...I dropped my Kindle 2 down a flight of stairs the second day that I got it.(YES IT BROKE) I am scared to death about the iPad....(I haven't received myt iPaD YET...It is due to arrive between May 18th and May 22


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> It might be a while CorkyB. The Noreve's aren't slated to be shipped from France until May 14th, and that is if you ordered the standard Black case. The rest have to be custom made. I have a Black Piel Frama with magnetic closure and Black Noreve in Ambition leather ordered. As soon as each one comes in I'll start a new thread on comparisons with pictures of the fit. (Maybe I can borrow my son's Canon DSLR with macro lens to take better pictures. I'll have to ask him later tonight.)
> 
> Best Wishes!


Goodness, Eeyore; How many covers does that make now?; not that I'm counting, but... Perhaps you would like to try out the Orbino Padova as well, so I can find out about it first hand (or would that be second-hand); then if you don't like it, I can take it off your hands at one of our Sac Kindle meet-ups! 
Oh, and while you're at it, I think the Temple re-purposed iPad case is also calling your name.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Goodness, Eeyore; How many covers does that make now?; not that I'm counting, but... Perhaps you would like to try out the Orbino Padova as well, so I can find out about it first hand; then if you don't like it, I can take it off your hands at one of our Sac Kindle meet-ups!
> Oh, and while you're at it, I think the Temple re-purposed iPad case is also calling your name.


   Well,let's see...
1) There is the original Apple case that is currently on my iPad. 
2) Then the nasty smelly case, which now resides with my neighbor who has a bad case of hayfever and can't smell anything. He likes it very much, btw.
3) There is the black leather Piel Frama case from cases.com, which is currently on back-order.
4) There is the Black Ambition leather case from Noreve, which has a 15-20 day hand crafting process.
5) Currently waiting to see what Oberon Designs is going to put out.

The nice thing about all this is I can do a case evaluation to share with the folks here on KindleBoards and anything I don't like winds up for sale in the Buy/Sell section. I did the same thing for the Sacramento Kindle Klub for our Kindles. Bought four different covers, an Amazon, a M-Edge, a Noreve, and an Oberon. The ones I didn't want were immediately bought up by the members there since the covers were 99.8% new. (Just fondled a little bit.) Besides, I am a little O/C about how a case should look and feel. Anybody ever watch the Mr. Monk series? That's kinda like me but not quite so bad, LOL.

ayuryogini, I am not going to purchase an Orbino Padova or Temple case because I don't like the look or design of them. (Sorry.) I may be tempted with the Vaja case that appears in the beautiful brown leather on the far right of the home page there. The details for it aren't currently listed yet. http://www.vajacases.com/

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> Well,let's see...
> 1) There is the original Apple case that is currently on my iPad.
> 2) Then the nasty smelly case, which now resides with my neighbor who has a bad case of hayfever and can't smell anything. He likes it very much, btw.
> 3) There is the black leather Piel Frama case from cases.com, which is currently on back-order.
> ...


It's great that you've had experience with so many cases and can give us all reviews; also helpful to those folks who are picking up your second hand cases. 
BTW, I hope you know I was joking about purchasing the Temple and Orbino's for my benefit; but (gasp!) NOT like the Padova!?!? 
I guess it's a good thing there are so many choices out there for all of our different tastes.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Totally agree, Eeyore! The right hand case from Vaja is gorgeous.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> BTW, I hope you know I was joking about purchasing the Temple and Orbino's for my benefit; but (gasp!) NOT like the Padova!?!?
> I guess it's a good thing there are so many choices out there for all of our different tastes.


No worries ayuryogini.  I think the Padova case with the huge stitching just isn't my style. I do LOVE Italian leather though! I have a couple of camera cases made from it by Luigi Crescenzi in Rome. Absolutely the finest hand workmanship I have ever seen or felt, with a wonderful deep leather smell. Expensive, but worth every penny for such fine quality.










Best Wishes!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

corkyb,
I put my belated review of the Piel Frama cover up in the 
"Let's find a decent cover for the new Apple Ipad" thread" Page 13.
luvshihtzu


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks.  I need a cover I can put on my lap and use to type.  The piel frama doesn't seem like it can do the job.  Too bad as it was a good price with the coupon and the red is stunning.  Now I have to wait for Eeyore's review of the Noreve or Vaja.
This could get expensive.
Paula


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> No worries ayuryogini.  I think the Padova case with the huge stitching just isn't my style. I do LOVE Italian leather though! I have a couple of camera cases made from it by Luigi Crescenzi in Rome. Absolutely the finest hand workmanship I have ever seen or felt, with a wonderful deep leather smell. Expensive, but worth every penny for such fine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------

